# S&W M65 Project



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I bought a plain jane M65 on GB for just a hint under $500. I was very pleased with the purchase. It had just a hint of a turn line and imperceptable flame cutting marks, which told me it wasn't used hard. At the range, it showed it was a good pistol.









I then bought a set of Wolff Springs, a new style thumb latch, a decent set of grips, some 800 and 1000 grit wet dry, a handful of felt polishing wheels for my Dremel Tool, and a jar of Mother's Brand Metal Polish.

I installed the components, and polished up the pistol nicely. All the buffing took easily 4+ hours. I left a few parts matte, for interesting contrast. They include: Top strap from muzzle to grip, the muzzle itself, inside the trigger guard, the ejector rod, and the flutes. I cleaned up all internal contact surfaces for smooth triggering. I added a splash of blaze orange to the front sight.










What do you think of my "new" Model 65?

(My only regret is that I suck so bad with a camera...)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice work, have you tested how she'll shoot yet?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Yup, it shoots great. On an 8 inch shoot and see at 25 yards, double action, it was a "never missed" day. I didn't shoot for groups, just punched a bunch of holes.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I love K Frames! That is one sweet 65 you have there. I have a M&P (pre 10) in 2" that is my favorite revolver. I am currently looking for a 19 or 66 to fix up. I think the K Frame S&W fits the hand best of all of the DA wheelguns. You are going to heve some really enjoyable shooting with your 65.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

What a make-over.

From "ho-hum" to "Sweet"

JW


----------

